# Tire pressure decal.......



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys, can you name / show me the right tire pressure decal (at the glove box door) for 
my 1968 LeMans convertible ?
regards: Peter


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=X122&order_number_e=NTA4OTMzNA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Hello guys, can you name / show me the right tire pressure decal (at the glove box door) for
> my 1968 LeMans convertible ?
> regards: Peter



Here in my '68 Lemans glove box decal and you can see its placement.


----------

